# Anyone tried H2O Plus skincare line?



## BEgirliegirl (Aug 19, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone has ever tried the H2O plus skincare? I was thinking about giving it a shot and just wanted to know what everyone thought about it? Thanks


----------



## Shasta (Aug 19, 2006)

Nope, I've never heard of it. Where do they sell it at?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 19, 2006)

I have never heard of it!


----------



## BEgirliegirl (Aug 19, 2006)

I found the website online. www.h2oplus.com I cant remember who it was now, but someone suggested their moisturizer so I went and checked it out. They have a travel kit for only 8 bucks that has 5 products in it. I was thinking about trying it out.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 19, 2006)

I checked out their site. The trial/sample kit looks good for only 8 bucks.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2006)

I've never heard of it either. Sorry!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 19, 2006)

ive tried theyre night cream which i really really like, but i mostly end up buying/using theyre body care stuff which i love love love.


----------



## graceface (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been using H2O for years now. I first saw this line in Vegas over 10 years ago and now we have a quite a few stores in Canada, and I know its popular in Asia.

I use their face wash, exfoliant, and hydrating mask, body lotion, and I love it all. I especially love the Mattifying Moisture Lotion, I think it works equilvalent to a primer but its moisturizing. I have combination/dry skin and what I like about this line is that it has different products to suit your skin care needs. If you have particular questions about the products let me know. I recommend trying, can be pricey but I usually wait for the birthday discount (20% on your birthday month) or they usually do a pre-Christmas sale.


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 1, 2006)

There is a H20 store here in Michigan. I went in the other day, they have some nice things, and their makeup had some beautiful colors! I was actually going to look on the reviews here to see if any one had tried it, before I bought any thing.


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 2, 2006)

I've heard of the brand, but never used it myself.

Don't forget to check out the Reviews on here


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 2, 2006)

It's a quite popular brand in Asia, esp Taiwan and Hong Kong. I've their samples but havent tried it out yet. However, I've heard a lot of raves about this brand especially their hydrating moisturizer.


----------



## kimterstege (Jul 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *BEgirliegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was just wondering if anyone has ever tried the H2O plus skincare? I was thinking about giving it a shot and just wanted to know what everyone thought about it? Thanks



Yeah, I've used it a couple times, check out my blog for the review : http://kimterstege.nl

It'll be online tomorrow!


----------

